
This is what happens to your brain and body when you check your phone before bed - gexos
http://www.businessinsider.com/impact-smartphones-brain-and-body-sleep-dan-siegel-2015-8
======
Grantarvey
Thanks for sharing - but what do you do if you're in a long distance
relationship and just way too precious not to say goodnight before you go to
bed?

~~~
walterbell
Use a device that supports [https://justgetflux.com](https://justgetflux.com)

~~~
gexos
F.lux is really great, but is available only for IPhone's, on android I use an
app called twilight.

